# Meyer E60 Wont Move



## Midatlanticpowe (Dec 4, 2007)

Meyer e60 is stuck left. I replaced solenoids and it has plenty of fluid. Motor whines but wont go up down left or right. New Solenoids and new controller. Not sure what else to do.Any thoughts. Thanks


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Check for magnetism on the B coil, its the one with a red wire. If there is magnetism there, check the o ring on the B valve itself. If its bad replace the valve. IF there is not magnetism, check for power at the red wire itself. If power there, the B coil is bad. If no power there the it's your controller wire harness or the controller itself is bad.


----------



## Midatlanticpowe (Dec 4, 2007)

I replaced the solenoids. I replaced controller as well. The only thing im not 100% sure about is the yellow wire from the controller. I thought it was the ground. I replaced touch pad with joystick. Plow goes left no matter what direction i hit on control pad


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Meyer defaults left. Call s an s


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

First things first. Does the b coil have magnetism? If it does it's the b valve. The worst thing you can do when you're trying to troubleshoot if getting tied up with multiple things at the same time. Check one thing at a timr


----------



## Midatlanticpowe (Dec 4, 2007)

The B coil has magnetism. All 3 coils are new. Don't seem to be getting power out to open the solenoids. Controller blinks red 3 times which seems to be ground problem. But all my ground are solid


----------



## Midatlanticpowe (Dec 4, 2007)

Whiffyspark S&S doesn't usually mess with Meyer. I have all newer Westerns so this Meyer stuff is foreign to me. Trying to help a sub out


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Midatlanticpowe;2098659 said:


> The B coil has magnetism. All 3 coils are new. Don't seem to be getting power out to open the solenoids. Controller blinks red 3 times which seems to be ground problem. But all my ground are solid


Meyer plows angle left when power is applied to the pump and NO valves open. Since you are able to get magnetism at the B valve means that the controller is sending 12v control voltage to the valve, but the valve refuses to open. The touch pad will lock out and flash when the amp draw exceeds a certain level. I think its the B valve, remove it from the unit and examine before replacing, but I think that's it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Midatlanticpowe;2098662 said:


> Whiffyspark S&S doesn't usually mess with Meyer. I have all newer Westerns so this Meyer stuff is foreign to me. Trying to help a sub out


Yes he does. He'll fix it for you he stocks everything usually. If not kohler but he's expensive


----------

